# New crocodile species, what a croc!



## Darlyn (Aug 6, 2012)

Taken from the NT News and modified for obvious reasons.

*THE crocodile war appears to have been won.*
Melbourne reptile handler “No name man” wanted to name the Territory's freshwater pygmy crocs as a new species. He dubbed them Oopholis jackyhoserae after his daughter and published the name in his Australasian Journal of Herpetology.
But preliminary DNA tests are showing the stone country crocs - which only grow to 1.2m - are not a new species. They are freshies - Crocodylus johnstoni.
Crocodile researcher Adam Britton took about 20 tissue samples from populations of the tiny crocs around the Bullo River area in 2008 and sent them to a laboratory for DNA testing.
Mr Britton said preliminary results had come back.
"There are some genetic differences," he said. "It's a different sub-population but it's not enough to be classified as a new species or even a sub-species."
But “No name man” was not prepared to admit defeat: "I haven't seen the evidence."
Mr Britton is still waiting for the final test results, but remains adamant.

he he he


----------



## Radar (Aug 6, 2012)

Or, funnily enough, a new genus, as he has placed them....


----------



## SteveNT (Aug 6, 2012)

Clown clown......clown!


----------



## richoman_3 (Aug 6, 2012)

loooooooooooooool, enough o's ?


----------



## Boidae (Aug 6, 2012)

Did 'Mr. no name herper' contribute to the discovery of the new subspecies at all? 
..Or does he just want to take the credit?


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 6, 2012)

Good question Boidae, I couldn't be bothered researching if he had, in fact, spent any time in the area.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Aug 6, 2012)

Boidae said:


> Did 'Mr. no name herper' contribute to the discovery of the new subspecies at all?
> ..Or does he just want to take the credit?



Ofcourse he didn't, he just renames anything he can in hope someone will confirm it as a new species and be forced to use his name


----------



## Wrightpython (Aug 6, 2012)

At least he can't name it after himself


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 6, 2012)

One of the drawbacks of some of his recent court setbacks is he has more time for his 'well respected and scientifically sound' taxonomy work....


----------



## Darlyn (Aug 7, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> One of the drawbacks of some of his recent court setbacks is he has more time for his 'well respected and scientifically sound' taxonomy work....




Seems to be working well for him so far......


----------



## Wally (Aug 7, 2012)

junglepython2 said:


> One of the drawbacks of some of his recent court setbacks is he has more time for his 'well respected and scientifically sound' taxonomy work....



Not to mention giving everyone the ****s on another forum.


----------



## junglepython2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Wally76 said:


> Not to mention giving everyone the ****s on another forum.



Which one is that? PM me if you like, surely no forum owner in there right mind would allow him to contribute.


----------



## Retic (Aug 8, 2012)

I am a member of that other forum and yes it is fair to say he is giving everyone the ****s. LOL.


----------



## PMyers (Aug 8, 2012)

boa said:


> I am a member of that other forum and yes it is fair to say he is giving everyone the ****s. LOL.



So nothing has changed then. Big surprise there...


----------

